# Taming after 3 Weeks



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey there. 

I have little annie, a 6 month old budgie and she is hand tame but constantly is flying off my finger and hiding under furniture and not wanted to come out of her cage. I am not forcing her to come out but now she is refusing and it feels like the problem is getting worse. she doesn’t play with toys and doesn’t move around when i’m in the room, so maybe she’s still scared? when she doesn’t see her cage she will occasionally stay on my finger but she has never pecked at me until i tried to give her scratches (which she previously loved) 

I work a lot, i’m a college student and sometimes work doubles and am gone a lot of the day, but still make time for her. maybe she just needs longer to settle in?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's still really early days and you're moving quicker than she is comfortable with. 

Best thing to do is leave her in her cage and spend time beside her, talking to her rather than letting her out. She may have tolerated scratches before but probably because she was scared of her new home and was being passive. 

What toys have you got for her cage? It may just be that the ones you have aren't what she wants to play with.


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

i have a few of everything. some things to chew on, some things that make noise, no mirrors, a cuttlebone, a swing ladder, i’m well equipped in the bird toys


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Therm.
Spending time with Annie while she is in her cage is probably best. When she doesn't want to come out of the cage, it is important not to force her to do so. Allow her to make the decision on her own.
Sitting near her cage and singing, reading or talking to her is a good form of interaction. You may find that as you do this that over time she will become more interested and curious and will want to come out to visit with you. Play little games with her like the blinking game to engage her. Whistle, make kissy noises etc. and see what she responds to best.

Most importantly, enjoy the journey with Annie!*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That sounds great. 
It's really a case of letting her settle. Let her get comfortable and feel safe in her cage for now. Put music/TV on as sound makes them less nervous. Especially good when you're not there.


----------

